# Doll bed plans



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

I am brand new on here and am looking forward to learning and enjoying chatting on here. 

I am planning to build my daughters some doll beds and was wondering if anybody knows of a good plan or link to one. I have only found one online so far and don't care for it much. I would appreciate any help. Thanks.


----------



## sstruck (Dec 19, 2010)

I made my daughter a doll cradle and spent quite a bit of time looking for plans online. This design stood out from the rest in my eyes and it was the one I selected - http://www.woodlandtoy.com/Cradle.html. I made it of poplar because it was to be painted (wife's preference, not mine). The plans are a little pricey for what they are, as they don't include a great amount of detail. The most difficult part was getting the proper compound angle on the ends of the rails which took some tweaking on the miter saw. The finished product turned out great and was just the look I was going for. My daughter enjoys it.


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you. That is a cool cradle. I was really surprised at how few patterns and plans that I could find. I appreciate your help.


----------



## sstruck (Dec 19, 2010)

Glad I could help. I was surprised to not have much luck finding patterns either and was just about to give up and design my own when I came across this pattern. If you do build the cradle you should upload some pictures. And since I forgot on my last post... WELCOME to the forum!


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you again. I have enjoyed the last few days of browsing on here. There is some awesome stuff here. Looking forward to more.


----------



## blondewood (May 17, 2009)

Here's a set from my site.
Vicki
http://mysite.verizon.net/v.hayden/DollBed.htm


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

blondewood said:


> Here's a set from my site.
> Vicki
> http://mysite.verizon.net/v.hayden/DollBed.htm


Thank you. That is a cool bed and my daughters room is actually decorated with horses so that is quite cool. Again, thank you.


----------



## chinchin (Feb 12, 2011)

[SIZE=+1]Jeff Greef Woodworking has many doll bed plans on the net.
He has been doing that for many years already and his works are really awesome. You can see his works and plans on the web.


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Don't have my plans handy, but here's a modern bed I made for my daughter's American Girl Bitty Baby doll over x-mas. LMK if you're interested and I can dig them out .... or rewrite them when I can't find them. LOL.


----------

